# hobby 750 slim white protective strip has broken free



## 100688 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi just wondered if any hobby owners have a similar problem
Just behind the front r/h side doorabout 8 in and the outerskin is a thin plastic strip which runs down from the roof to the bottom. its about 1in wide. There appears to be a few which run down the entire body length at intervals.
After just visiting France I have noticed that the strip has broken free at the top. Now exposing the top of the strip to the elements. Upon investigation it seems very stiff and is not able to just push back any idea please
am worried that it will let in water or damp
It s some kind of sealing strip so does anyone had similar problems and how did u solve the refitting issues.
thanks


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not yet again flstcihd.

But are you sure it's plastic? Mine seems to have corrosion and paint bubbling near the bottom of that strip and the side door panel.

Ray.


----------



## 100688 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi Ray your quite right it is a metal/alloy t-piece which is a weatherproff strip, had a closer look today and it normally locates into and behind the formed body shapped shoulder, bit as its popped out whilst travelling over very bumpy roads in france its taken a small amount of the filling when it came away, can push it back but only with some force of the thumb then it springs out again, so will have to take it to bodyworks for solution


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi flstcihd 
Pay yer tenner and keep up the info contacts.

I wondered about having mine done but where do you stop on an older rig? 

Mine has spent a couple of years beside the east coast while a previous owner waited to die. So the metal bits have signs of rust and corrosion. 

I'm sure I can keep on top of all this but not just the odd strip. Will eventually get all the bubbles rubbed down and repainted. But as we all know matching 9 year old paint is difficult.

Ray.


----------

